# Winter Update.



## SKIN052 (Mar 2, 2014)

Have not had allot of time to visit the forum lately. Been extremely busy with work, loads of travel. By all accounts, this is the harshest winter we have had in many, many years. Dropped below 0 in early Dec and has not let up, not even a bit. Most days -25 with wind chill has been the norm. As for the snow, for the love of God, enough with the snow already. Every week since Dec we have had one and at times 2 major storms. Went out back to get a bit of wood brought in yesterday. Took me 2 hours to get one sled load in, too much snow to access with the snow machine, got it stuck twice, buried. My pile is only 100' out back, lol.  As for the firewood, down to my last few pieces, maybe enough to sneak through March. Next week we are looking at -25 plus wind chill. So their is my update, or vent, not quite sure. Hope you all are doing well and are on the down turn of things. Take care.


----------



## DougA (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, here in Southern Ontario, the banana trees are in blossom. 

OK,  another 6" of snow last night and still way too cold.  I'm well into next year's wood.  Minus 22 (-8) tonight but 2 weeks from now the forecast is +10 (49).  So, a lot of us are going to go from too cold with too much snow to warm with too much flooding. The wood stove is great when it's too cold but pretty useless as a boat during a flood.  For all you BK lovers, maybe you could put a rudder & a motor on a BK King and see if it how fast it goes.


----------



## SKIN052 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lived in Southern Ont, Kingston for about 8 years. Lake effect snow sucked and some cold temps for sure.


----------



## DougA (Mar 2, 2014)

BTW, love to go to Nfld. It's the only area I have not been to. Every time I look at airfare, it's cheaper to fly to the Caribbean than Nfld., so I never make it there.  We were in our car sitting at the dock at North Sydney in August, years ago and heard the forecast was for snow on the rock and we got out of the lineup and headed home.  Just sayin ... I'm a wimp.


----------



## NSDave (Mar 2, 2014)

Greetings from just slightly west.  The winter here isn't much better. mostly cold. to very cold.   It can "politely go away now thanks" .     The last winter I spent in NL was 2000-2001  That winter St John's had overall about 16+ feet of snow; not usual but not a performance I'd want to repeat.   Halifax has been cold, but as far as snow its plow piles with some grass poking thru in places.

As far as snow in August;  I don't recall, but we sure did have some lousy summers. 
However, definitely make the time to go. late July-October is the best time weather wise.  Go around april-May if you want to see icebergs heading south ( Not Guaranteed )


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 2, 2014)

SKIN052 said:


> Have not had allot of time to visit the forum lately. Been extremely busy with work, loads of travel. By all accounts, this is the harshest winter we have had in many, many years. Dropped below 0 in early Dec and has not let up, not even a bit. Most days -25 with wind chill has been the norm. As for the snow, for the love of God, enough with the snow already. Every week since Dec we have had one and at times 2 major storms. Went out back to get a bit of wood brought in yesterday. Took me 2 hours to get one sled load in, too much snow to access with the snow machine, got it stuck twice, buried. My pile is only 100' out back, lol.  As for the firewood, down to my last few pieces, maybe enough to sneak through March. Next week we are looking at -25 plus wind chill. So their is my update, or vent, not quite sure. Hope you all are doing well and are on the down turn of things. Take care.


 HOLY CRAP !.......and I'm complaining about here in Connecticut !


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For us in south-western Québec, it`s been a cold one this year as well.  We`ve had the coldest temps in 10 years.  Let`s hope that next year will be better.  I`m finishing my 5th cord, and I figure by the end of the week, I`ll be starting into next year`s wood.  I`m not too pleased about that, but you gotta have heat when it is cold.  Models are showing a colder than average March, so I guess in Newfoundland, it will be even colder than here.

I`ve been to St- John`s once in my life.  From what I saw from the place while we were landing, I understand now why they call it `The Rock``.  People were very polite, food was great! I`d like to return and spend more time there.  Maybe get into some hunting and fishing.


----------



## Nick Mystic (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear you guys are still experiencing a little winter weather up your way. On our way back from Asheville, NC yesterday our car thermometer was reading 75 and I had the window down to cool off a little! However, before you get too angry or envious I should mention we already reached the day's high of 52 and tonight it is supposed to drop down to 23 degrees with about a tenth of an inch of ice! Plenty of volatility when you live in the mountains of western NC.


----------



## mstoelton (Mar 3, 2014)

Just remember, all we have to do to start making glaciers is have enough snow so it does not all melt during the summer, and the first snow for next winter falls on old snow from last year!

No Joke - that is how glaciers start forming.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Mar 3, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> Just remember, all we have to do to start making glaciers is have enough snow so it does not all melt during the summer, and the first snow for next winter falls on old snow from last year!
> 
> No Joke - that is how glaciers start forming.


Everything is relative....


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

This morning it was cold but we are supposed to be cold.


----------



## SKIN052 (Mar 3, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> Just remember, all we have to do to start making glaciers is have enough snow so it does not all melt during the summer, and the first snow for next winter falls on old snow from last year!
> 
> No Joke - that is how glaciers start forming.


I can see it happening, global warming, I am not convinced. Climate change, most certainly.


----------



## SKIN052 (Mar 3, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 128880
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least someone else shares our misery, lol. We are also being asked to conserve electricity. due to the extreme temps and heavy usage. We went through a week of rolling power outages across the island last month. Never been done before.


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2014)

SKIN052 said:


> I can see it happening, global warming, I am not convinced. Climate change, most certainly.








This satellite composite video of the shrinking Arctic ice pack by NOAA is sobering. The trend is warmer in spite of local anomalies. With it is coming more local weather extremes.


----------



## SKIN052 (Mar 5, 2014)

begreen said:


> View attachment 128996
> 
> 
> This satellite composite video of the shrinking Arctic ice pack by NOAA is sobering. The trend is warmer in spite of local anomalies. With it is coming more local weather extremes.



I spoke out of spite begreen, I should have ended with an lol. I have traveled the Arctic and the North in general on many occasions over the past 20 years and have actually seen first hand some glaciers receding and the results of Global warming through my friends in Northern Labrador. So I agree, Climate change cannot be ignored, however as I am standing atop a pole today at -35 I was ready for a little summer, soon, lol.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 5, 2014)

SKIN052 said:


> at -35 I was ready for a little summer, soon, lol.



Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2014)

I can sure appreciate that I would be dealing with a serious case of cabin fever with the cold you folks have been experiencing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2014)

Hell I am suffering cabin fever in the freakin Tropics of Virginia! Where we don't have winters.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 6, 2014)

get ready for more winter via twitter from wsi


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 6, 2014)

Weather lady nearly promised that last night would be the coldest night until next winter. It's 4 below right now, hope she was right!

Can't dispute global warming,  there used to be over 6000 feet of ice where I currently sit in my house, the causes, well that's where it gets debatable.  Don't think humans ruined at least two ice ages.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 6, 2014)

not a snow cover map. the extent of last ice, I have read happens ever 10,00 years approx. last one some 10,000 years ago! a lot of scientists thought this was coming back in the "60-70's.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 6, 2014)

coming soon to your continent http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.html


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 6, 2014)

The 'cause' of the ice ages is well known...changes to the earths orbit and tilt over 10,000 year cycles, leading to more or less energy into the system.  A (simple) model based on those astronomical data predicts the timing of the last 10 or 20 of them, as confirmed by ice cores.

And we are supposed to be having one now, but aren't.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 6, 2014)

woodgeek said:


> The 'cause' of the ice ages is well known...changes to the earths orbit and tilt over 10,000 year cycles, leading to more or less energy into the system.  A (simple) model based on those astronomical data predicts the timing of the last 10 or 20 of them, as confirmed by ice cores.
> 
> And we are supposed to be having one now, but aren't.


model wrong again? I think "could" replacing "are supposed to" would put it right.


----------



## Jags (Mar 6, 2014)

Your (OP) heating degree days: 8001

My heating degree days: 8064

I don't know how that is even freakin possible, but that is what www.*degreedays*.net says.  You guys need to quit exporting your weather.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 6, 2014)

say it aint so http://www.wcvb.com/news/ice-on-cha...m=facebook&utm_campaign=wcvb+channel+5+boston


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey. It's 23 and sunny, feels warm! Got the door open and the dog is laying in his summer spot on the farmers porch.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 6, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Weather lady nearly promised that last night would be the coldest night until next winter. It's 4 below right now, hope she was right!
> 
> Can't dispute global warming,  there used to be over 6000 feet of ice where I currently sit in my house, the causes, well that's where it gets debatable.  Don't think humans ruined at least two ice ages.


No, but this time the earth is warming at a much faster rate than any past warming cycles. I think I heard something like its 100 times faster than past changes in the earth temperature.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 6, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> No, but this time the earth is warming at a much faster rate than any past warming cycles. I think I heard something like its 100 times faster than past changes in the earth temperature.



Who measured it 10000 years ago? It's all based on research and every new scientific study debunks an earlier one, etc...

It should melt in an exponential manner. As more dark earth is exposed is sucks up more sun and retains more heat, etc... like your driveway after a snow fall, may take some time to get that one spot cleared but once you do it melts fast from there on out.

I do my part to try to minimize my carbon footprint,  mainly to save money on fuels and to avoid over flowing land fills. However i really tend to question the money trail behind a lot of the global warming rhetoric. That's all.


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 6, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> No, but this time the earth is warming at a much faster rate than any past warming cycles. I think I heard something like its 100 times faster than past changes in the earth temperature.


 
100 times faster you say?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 6, 2014)

only the last 35 years but got to add it from uah's dr. spencer


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 6, 2014)

next week, weatherbell via twitter


----------



## SKIN052 (Mar 6, 2014)

Today I wore 4 pairs of socks, 2 pairs of long johns, t shirt, turtle neck, sweatshirt over top, fleece zip up, 2 layer jacket and a toque, just saying.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 6, 2014)

SKIN052 said:


> Today I wore 4 pairs of socks, 2 pairs of long johns, t shirt, turtle neck, sweatshirt over top, fleece zip up, 2 layer jacket and a toque, just saying.



What's a toque and where do you where it?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 6, 2014)

Got it. Must've looked pretty dapper. Did you have the Cape too?


----------



## SKIN052 (Mar 6, 2014)

No cape and the toque was pulled down to about my neck.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 8, 2014)

LOL. Great thread.

WHere I live we have a base of snow over 3 feet deep. That isn't melting fast enough to see tulips in spring.....And March isn't over, it just started! We often can get another 2-3 feet of snow in march.

Stay warm everyone!

Andrew


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 8, 2014)

Last year we had a winter storm with 22" of new snow on May 2nd. And I remember Missouri got hit last May also.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 11, 2014)

4" snow last night. 10-20" tomorrow night. 

I'm done. Not even clearing the snow bank from this 4" snow fall.  I'll pay for it eventually but I'll feel good about my small stand against winter I'm making today.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 11, 2014)

Mid March and the three day has a "Blizzard" and an over night low of 5 below. Really getting done with winter. Now it's just going to really mess with the spring work schedule.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 11, 2014)

Warm in NH, i feel your pain. just updated forecast....18 to 24 inches by Thursday noon. Plus 25 to 35mph winds to follow. Going to be  a wonderful day to be driving.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 11, 2014)

Ditto here. It will add to my 3-4 foot base in the back yard. YAY.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 11, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> It will add to my 3-4 foot base in the back yard.



Kids must be loving that. Has one tried jumping off the deck railing into the snow yet?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 11, 2014)

My yard is like a walled fortress with snow blown paths to the shed, garage, wood pile, fire pit, compost, etc...
The play time with the dog now consists of throwing the ball into a other part of the path and watching him evaluate the routes to get there and generally picking the shortest path. Sad really...but we have fun.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 11, 2014)

Because of the colder than normal temps the last few weeks plus this storm.....when the thaw comes it's not going to be nice. glad I'm not in the flood zones.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 12, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Kids must be loving that. Has one tried jumping off the deck railing into the snow yet?


 
Yes indeed. The oldest (3.5) tried jumping off of the deck and realized that since the back yard faces the south, the sun settles the snow and it's not the fluffy powder like we have after a fresh snowfall. "Daddy, that hurt my bum". NOTE: it was only a 1.5 foot drop. LOL

Andrew


----------



## SKIN052 (Mar 12, 2014)

Had to change the cable going to a customers house yesterday. Getting to pole was no fun but I did not even need a ladder at the house, walked up on the back deck onto a 5' snow bank and worked away, lol. +9 and rain tomorrow. Should be fun. I'd rather be wet than cold, but wet and cold, that sucks.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 13, 2014)

Whew. First time this winter we came in on the far low end of the forecast.  Rain mixed in, a lot of rain. Maybe 6" of snow with a nice 2" layer of slush at the bottom. 
But it's 10 degrees and blowing out there now. 
Realized that my swollen wrist is from muscling the snow blower around and just felt a little tweak in my back today while fighting it through the slush n ice.
DONE with winter. 
Unfortunately thiugh I don't think it's my call as to when winter is done with me.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2014)

We received about 18 inches and winds of 70km/h.
I have 2-3 hours of work waiting for me tonight outside. yahoo. ugh


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 13, 2014)

According to the WX we got 21 inches....and then some. Waiting for the winds to drop. Crazy day.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 13, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> According to the WX we got 21 inches....and then some. Waiting for the winds to drop. Crazy day.



Winds dies off here about an hour ago, you're next...


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 16, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> LOL. Great thread.
> 
> WHere I live we have a base of snow over 3 feet deep. That isn't melting fast enough to see tulips in spring.....And March isn't over, it just started! We often can get another 2-3 feet of snow in march.
> 
> ...


hey chef, model for june greens or blues is snows? oh well!


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 17, 2014)

it continues, from wsi via twitter


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like Doug Mac may well be right again, (as usual):

(Read the last lines of the chart. We've seen colder, but this is dang cold for late March.)


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2014)

We busted a March snowfall record last night. Since they started keeping records in the 1800s. Makes three or four records since back then we have smashed this winter.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 17, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> We busted a March snowfall record last night. Since they started keeping records in the 1800s. Makes three or four records since back then we have smashed this winter.


We got an inch. What did you end up with?


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah I reported 7.6 inches for last night, but well below the sweet spots closer to a foot.  (Both MD and VA)

Good (obscure) record for the great lake areas (credit americanwx):

"If Detroit can top the 100" mark it will mark the first time in recorded history that every place from lake Michigan east along i-94 to Detroit has eclipsed the 100" mark."

I believe they are now only 3" from hitting that, and most expect they will.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> We got an inch. What did you end up with?



Nine inches. And with no sun and in the twenties all day even the stuff in the trees is just sitting there smirking at me.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry...


----------



## Driver (Mar 17, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> We busted a March snowfall record last night. Since they started keeping records in the 1800s. Makes three or four records since back then we have smashed this winter.


Wow you guys in northern Va are getting hit hard.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2014)

30 years here and haven't seen this stuff. Especially the low temps. We should be in the mid-fifties about now.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 17, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Nine inches. And with no sun and in the twenties all day even the stuff in the trees is just sitting there smirking at me.



Whatda ya mean,? You don't want our winters? Wonder what the bring it on bunch thinks now? Enjoy the snow BB & the cold, both will be gone all too soon. Oh well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 17, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Whatda ya mean,? You don't want our winters? Wonder what the bring it on bunch thinks now? Enjoy the snow BB & the cold, both will be gone all too soon. Oh well it was fun while it lasted.


Both will not be gone soon enough my friend..


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2014)

Most amazing thing is all of the snowfalls, ice, two nights of fifty mile an hour wind gusts all night and half the day et. al. And this is the first winter in five or six years when we didn't lose power. For days at at time. Not one time this year. Yet.

Ain't complaining about that part for sure.

A month from now I will be whining about pollen. Or possibly heat. Even though the prior two winters were really cold we hit 90 in the first week of April both years. Then it went straight back down.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> Both will not be gone soon enough my friend..



For sure. The air conditioners feeds themselves.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 17, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> 30 years here and haven't seen this stuff. Especially the low temps. We should be in the mid-fifties about now.



Met with two different "old timer" customers this weekend. They both said enough is enough,  can't recall the last time they had this cold and this much snow this time of year. That says a lot when they finally say something about it.

Me. Well, I can now get to the compost, garage and shed in bare feet. Granted I'm walking on ice and there's 3' tall walls of snow on either side of the path but I refuse to let winter keep winning. Less than 300 feet round trip, I'm not putting on shoes or coat. Lol.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 17, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> For sure. The air conditioners feeds themselves.


I am good with the all the seasons but this winter is like a bad case of the bed spins that seem to enter end


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually we could use your snow & cold. Breakup is coming fast here. Plenty of assets still in the bush. Most days & nights are above 0, we would like that to slow down. I think what we need is for that Jet stream to sag & stay sagged, we can call it the new normal.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah FC. Get them pipes patched. We need that black goo down here.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 17, 2014)

Working on it to be sure. 

BTW early analysis is in on the failed pipe & you folks need to really give XL more thought, or at the very least buy the thicker walled pipe.  Not good up here & we have no where near the flow rate of XL.  Don't tell BG he just might blow a gasket, those leaky pipelines need all the gasket material we can get our hands on.


----------



## GENECOP (Mar 17, 2014)

Still Cold and Damp here.....looking for the Sun.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 18, 2014)

here are a couple more, from wsi via twitter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and just for fun


----------



## razerface (Mar 18, 2014)

winter is over. I loaded the last split from the porch into the stove before I left this morning. It did not even make a full load. I won't drag any more wood to the porch this year.

Of course mother nature could make me eat those words,,,,,,


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 18, 2014)

gets cold up there http://www.miningjournal.net/page/content.detail/id/596135/Winter-disaster-update.html?nav=5006


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 18, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> gets cold up there http://www.miningjournal.net/page/content.detail/id/596135/Winter-disaster-update.html?nav=5006


How cold can it be? 4 out of the 5 guys in the photo aren't even wearing a toque.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 19, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 19, 2014)

gee, New England temps near ave?(Hartford, Ct.-5.5*).Vegas area +4.7* much above ave? oh well not a bad wintertemp wise, according NOAA.


----------



## Jags (Mar 19, 2014)

Whoo hooo!  I am right in the middle of the dark blue blob.....wait a minute.

In my region this has been one darn cold winter.  No doubt about it.


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 19, 2014)

"according to  NOAA" he says.
Who ya gonna believe, NCDC, or your lying thermometer?
Sick.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 20, 2014)

just for fun here is the Canadian model via twitter


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a powerful storm..960 blizzard for SNE. Foot+ of snow, high winds,  and coastal flooding.
If it holds together....I predict this is the "generator storm" for the year. Keep your eyes open. Mar 25-27


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 21, 2014)

geez, aint so bad around here. un real snow?http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfo...in-snow-owners-worry-about-collapse-1.2578292

man have you guys had it up there.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 21, 2014)

this mornings discussion from the NWS, noticed they mention a 970mb @ 40n/70w. if it pans out, oh boy?!?http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/hpcdiscussions.php?disc=pmdepd


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 21, 2014)

Wednesday night our forecasted 3-6" snowfall came in with some thunder and lightening and left over a foot of snow on the ground when all was said and done.

More snow on the ground now than there's been all winter, more than I've seen in 15 years of living here.

Gonna be one check of a mud season and if the river ice dams it'll get real interesting.



This was just a two day thaw in January.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 21, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> this mornings discussion from the NWS, noticed they mention a 970mb @ 40n/70w. if it pans out, oh boy?!?http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/hpcdiscussions.php?disc=pmdepd



No more. Last storm I just had to laugh, out loud, just me and the furry beasts, and more laughing. The snow blown paths are really making the place look like the hotel in the shining, really don't know if I can handle much more.
All work and no play.....redrum....



If you look towards the garage you can just see the racks on my truck behind the 7 foot snow pile.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 21, 2014)

via ryan maue twitter, I just love pornography


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 22, 2014)

000
acus03 kwns 220731
swody3
Storm Prediction Center ac 220730


Day 3 convective outlook
National Weather Service Storm Prediction Center Norman OK
0230 am CDT Sat Mar 22 2014


Valid 241200z - 251200z


..no severe thunderstorm areas forecast...


...
models continue to indicate that a number of digging short wave
impulses will contribute to significant deepening of large-scale
eastern North American middle-level troughing...along an axis southwest
of Hudson Bay toward the U.S. South Atlantic coast by the end of the
period. This is expected to contribute to the initiation of
cyclogenesis along a lingering frontal zone off the South Atlantic
coast by 12z Tuesday. Prior to these developments...and associated
veering of Lower/Middle tropospheric flow to a drying
north/northwesterly component across western and central Gulf
coastal areas...residual moisture above the shallow cool stable
layer to the immediate north of the front may continue to support
low thunderstorm probabilities Monday. Potential for vigorous
convective development...though...is expected to remain confined to
the central Gulf of Mexico...and perhaps areas east of the Florida
Atlantic coast late in the period.


.Kerr.. 03/22/2014


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 22, 2014)

Last night's Canadian still agrees. (Although I am losing confidence) Cape Cod Mauler. Very strong storm possible.
This is inches of snowfall (Credit AmWx)..


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm in hanover, se mass. and we do get a lot of backlash from storms like this . might be our turn, but the only place that can always use more are the ski areas.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 23, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> I'm in hanover, se mass. and we do get a lot of backlash from storms like this . might be our turn, but the only place that can always use more are the ski areas.



Nope. Ski areas have plenty, you guys can keep this one.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 23, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Nope. Ski areas have plenty, you guys can keep this one.
> 
> View attachment 130339


no, no, no there can never be enough. don't you want to ski til july?!?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 23, 2014)

this cool. read forecast from bastardi. cool summer, cold winter, hot summer. he predicts a short run on this because of cold pdo. I'm sure we will hear about this in the near future and it's consequences.


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 23, 2014)

Still warning eastern MA, NH, ME for very strong storm this week. NOAA is possibly on-board...
from NWS Boston:

_THE ECMWF...WHILE AN EXTREME SOLUTION AND A LOWER PROBABILITY...WOULD BE AN EPIC SNOWSTORM/BLIZZARD FOR EASTERN NEW ENG. 
_
Should be nailed down next day or so.
(PS ECMWF is Euro model)


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 23, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> gee, New England temps near ave?(Hartford, Ct.-5.5*).Vegas area +4.7* much above ave? oh well not a bad wintertemp wise, according NOAA.


It's been a cold winter up here in NW Wisconsin. Last night and the next 3 nights will still be below zero. Looking forward to a May thaw unlike last years winter storms!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 23, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> It's been a cold winter up here in NW Wisconsin. Last night and the next 3 nights will still be below zero. Looking forward to a May thaw unlike last years winter storms!


records back as long we've had records will fall here but not the cold you get. slow start for a lot of the nation to the warm of spring. 37-38* water 10 mi. for my town means a long time to warm up.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 23, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> records back as long we've had records will fall here but not the cold you get. slow start for a lot of the nation to the warm of spring. 37-38* water 10 mi. for my town means a long time to warm up.


I'm not sure if it effects us here but Lake Superior is just 50 miles north.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 23, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I'm not sure if it effects us here but Lake Superior is just 50 miles north.


when it blows from n-nw, you must get lake snow?


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 23, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> when it blows from n-nw, you must get lake snow?


No, that starts to happen about 50 miles to the NE. I am in Winter, WI if you look up geography.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 23, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> No, that starts to happen about 50 miles to the NE. I am in Winter, WI if you look up geography.


luckey, used to a lot of business in your state with shoe ,red wing, weyenbriener, amoung others. and of course Wisconsin has the only town in America that sounds like a fart in a bath tub, Beloit?! no offense meant, have a day


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 25, 2014)

Turned on every fan I own. But them outside and pointed them all to the east. Seems to be working, storm is going out to sea but I appear to have pulled in some Canadian cold air with a temp of 0 right now. I'll take that over more snow.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 25, 2014)

wonder what BB is doin, just head a  faint scream!




ch 13 lynchburg


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 25, 2014)

Yesterday early morning walking the pup in -24 deg C (-28 with windchill).    -23 C this morning and pretty much same for tonight.  I think we tied or broke another coldest day record.  I shoveled a foot or so off the roof at camp last weekend just as a precaution, anticipating a couple more snowstorms before "Spring" gets here.  Cleared the driveway, there's a good chance I'll still be running the snowblower in April.  Snow covered the propane tank completely, my utility trailer is somewhere in the front yard (I hope ).  Standing on @ 5' of snow pack at the edge of the shoreline - looking down at the tops of a couple of small alders sticking up between my feet.  With the southern exposure this stretch usually is the first to melt down to the rocks but it's not even close right now.  The folks along the rivers here are  worried - if we get a quick warm up now and all this lets go fast there's gonna be a big mess.  

I got through the last couple winters with 1 tank of propain keeping me at a no freeze.  This season I started with 60%, ran that down to almost empty, filled up, used well over half of that already, and looking to fill again in a couple weeks.    

I never thought I'd say it, but I miss my lawnmower....


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 26, 2014)

New England lucky! Nantucket , 275 mi. from center of storm had gust to 83 mph


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 26, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> New England lucky! Nantucket , 275 mi. from center of storm had gust to 83 mph


Not a good day to be fishing George's Bank....

Winds just kicked in here. Supposed to gust to 40++ . Impressive for being a few hundred miles from the storm.


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 26, 2014)

Radio today talking about that weather bomb hitting the Maritimes.  50 cm new snow and wind gusts to 160km/hr in some areas.  Stay warm and safe out there...


----------



## maple1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ya, we're getting weather bombed all right. Started at my place about 3 hours ago. Supposed to get in the area of 16" (for you who don't speak cms.) of snow, with blizzard conditions.

The real kicker is, they're saying the same thing is coming for Sunday, all over again.

This has been the craziest longest hardest winter I can remember. Isn't it almost April for *****'s sakes?

(Insert favourite cuss word...)


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh boy. That's unreal.


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 26, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Isn't it almost April for *****'s sakes?



I think someone here coined some new "months" last season ("Marchuary", or something like that...?).   

It was -25 C (-32 with windchill) at 6:00 a.m. today.  The usual walk with the pup and freezing my a$$ off again.  Crazy.  But at least it's a bright sunny day now and the temp is climbing - I think we're looking at approaching freezing temps by the weekend (but a bit of snow likely attached to that system).   

I feel for you guys out along the east coast, this winter is circling back for yet another kick in the gut.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 26, 2014)

joe joyce tweet, Jonesboro ,Me buoy gusts @ 101,107mph. storm on nws @ 961mb.hang on Halifax.118/mph @2pm


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 26, 2014)

The Maritimes are going to get slammed so is downeast Maine.  It's cold here today, was windy earlier but I see signs that we may see sunshine before the afternoon's done.  Here's hopin' the next one rides in on a warmer air mass.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 26, 2014)

a different look at the storm http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren...level_pressure/orthographic=-65.62,43.25,3000


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 26, 2014)

That "visual" perfectly coincides with the increase in wind we've seen in the past couple of hours.  It was "calm" for a spell, guess the "eye" was moving past.


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 26, 2014)

This should be a vid from Grand Etang NS (If I can make it work)
Not bad...170kph wind they say.


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 26, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> a different look at the storm http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren...level_pressure/orthographic=-65.62,43.25,3000


Very nice, and shows why they're called nor'easters.

And here is a good graphic (IMO) showing how the storm will suck in cold air behind it. Very cold in some places.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 26, 2014)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD IS IT OVER YET!??!?!
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...ck-the-storm-with-news-videos-and-maps/23955/


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 26, 2014)

hey everybody, euro has a 990mb low below Nantucket 3/31/14


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 26, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> hey everybody, euro has a 990mb low below Nantucket 3/31/14



Fess up. You wanted to be a weatherman. Didn't ya?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 26, 2014)

too much math, but I like the no school days.


----------



## fossil (Mar 26, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> too much math



No such thing.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Fess up. You wanted to be a weatherman. Didn't ya?



It's great. I get a better storm prediction here than I do on the local news. Better links to maps that have all the info too.

I'm just glad Doug is on the east coast close (relatively speaking) by. It's a much more thorough outlook than accuweather.

Thanks Doug!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 27, 2014)

fossil said:


> No such thing.


I lost math in the 50's with the change to what was called "modern math", to be truthful I quit on it. no math background early, no meteorology chance. have a day. what I post is not my stuff. I always try to give credit from it's source. read people I respect.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 27, 2014)

noaa sees winter this way


this one is paint by the numbers. what color would you use?

via wuwt from joe d'aleo


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 27, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD IS IT OVER YET!??!?!
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...ck-the-storm-with-news-videos-and-maps/23955/



Is it just me, or does anyone else get an ominous chill seeing that "Noah" trailer run, just before they roll the weather clip?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 27, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else get an ominous chill seeing that "Noah" trailer run, just before they roll the weather clip?


not "Noah", NOAA


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 28, 2014)

the "end of the world" Noah (interesting the weather channel would show this just before playing the video clip of the east coast getting hammered)


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 28, 2014)

Above freezing and raining! First spring rain of the year.
If it continues for 40 days and 40 nights, then I guess I gotta pack the dog and cat onto the kayaks.


----------



## begreen (Mar 28, 2014)

It's raining steady here or I'd go out and shoot some fresh spring shots for you.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 1, 2014)

April 1, 2014. On the road for work and stuck in a hotel because of yet another walloping storm. Drifts are as high as the door ways, can see the poor bastard out thier trying to dig everyone out.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 1, 2014)

what a piece of crap march was ,from mat noyes via twitter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in New England anyway


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> what a piece of crap march was ,from mat noyes via twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We just blasted past the wettest March on record (dating back to 1871). Not good at all when the result is a catastrophic mudslide.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 1, 2014)

Today at the Hotel.


----------



## Ncountry (Apr 1, 2014)

1st ships went through the seaway Friday, 1' fresh snow Sunday ,  people ice fishing today(on the same river the ships went through this weekend)..lol

Crazy weather! I cannot wait to see green grass!


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wowza SKIN., that's some photo!


----------



## jharkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Funny, over here winter just suddenly ended this week.  Over the weekend we got the drenching rain that melted the last of the snow and now its in the 50s sunny and looks to basically stay that warm through the 10 day forecast.

Yesterday I raked the yard. Time to see if the grass recovers from the chemical assault I resorted to last fall in a last ditch attempt to kill off the creeping charley lawn ivy infestation.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 2, 2014)

some interesting stuff from wsi on this summer and the coming el nino http://www.wsi.com/blog/energy/unus...ve-nao-conditions-has-ended-19821997-analogs/


----------



## granpajohn (Apr 2, 2014)

Now official....2013-14 is coldest winter Chicago has ever experienced. Colder than 77-78; (for those who remember) NWS:

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
937 AM CDT TUE APR 1 2014 /1037 AM EDT TUE APR 1 2014/
...COLDEST FOUR MONTH PERIOD ON RECORD IN CHICAGO...
CHICAGO:
THE IMPRESSIVE COLD THIS PAST WINTER CONTINUED DURING
MARCH...WITH A MONTHLY AVERAGE TEMPERATURE OF ONLY 31.7 DEGREES
FOR THE MONTH. THIS RANKS AS THE 19TH COLDEST MARCH ON RECORD IN
CHICAGO. HOWEVER...OF EVEN MORE INTEREST IS THE FACT THAT WITH THE
ABNORMALLY COLD MARCH ACROSS THE AREA...THIS MADE THE AVERAGE
TEMPERATURE FOR THE DECEMBER THROUGH MARCH PERIOD IN CHICAGO 22.0
DEGREES...WHICH IS THE COLDEST SUCH PERIOD ON RECORD FOR CHICAGO
DATING BACK TO 1872!
HERE IS A LIST OF THIS YEARS DECEMBER THROUGH MARCH AVERAGE
TEMPERATURE RELATED TO THE OTHER COLDEST SUCH PERIODS ON RECORD
IN CHICAGO:

RANK  AVERAGE  YEAR
  DEC-MAR TEMP
-----------------------------
1.  22.0  2013-14
2.  22.3  1903-04
3.  22.5  1977-78
4.  22.5  1892-93
5.  22.7  1978-79

Source: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=101458&source=0


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2014)

I knew it was cold, now its official.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 3, 2014)

Got to start the stove tonight its "down" to 71 in the house and the wifes freezin!


----------



## johneh (Apr 3, 2014)

Manitoba from winter peg 
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/mu...test-key-of-bart-252699601.html?device=mobile


----------



## bag of hammers (Apr 3, 2014)

Skin052. - that's wild.  Stay warm...


----------



## bag of hammers (Apr 3, 2014)

I heard on the radio this morning the coast guard ice breakers are breaking 6' of ice on parts of Superior.  Crazy.


----------



## granpajohn (Apr 4, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> I heard on the radio this morning the coast guard ice breakers are breaking 6' of ice on parts of Superior.  Crazy.


"The U.S. Coast Guard has spent 8,300 hours on the ice-breaking mission this winter. "
This seems like a lot to me. 
link: http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007...awrence-Seaway-opens-shipping-season-ramps-up
(credit njsnowfan)

Others of interest:
http://www.northlandsnewscenter.com/news/video/Two-ships-take-damage-from-ice-252980401.html

http://www.miningjournal.net/page/content.detail/id/596524/Ice-breakers-challenged.html?nav=5006


----------



## bag of hammers (Apr 4, 2014)

"..in some places ridges of eight feet of ice have formed..."

"..challenged by Lake Superior ice as thick as six feet in some places..."

Trying to look on the bright side, anyone doing any part of the Lake Superior Circle Tour this spring is in for a visual treat - when that stuff breaks up and piles up along the shoreline in massive crystal blue sheets (visible from the highway in many locations) and the morning sun hits it, it is incredible (think superman's fortress of solitude, lit up, on steroids).  I hope I can get some pics this year.


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2014)

Sounds awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2014)

Well at least Environment Canada has a big heart. It knows what you folks are going through.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 5, 2014)

LOL. Gotta love the RMR.


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, wish I could get the program down here. Ah well, thank goodness for youtube.


----------



## granpajohn (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, we pointed out this was the coldest winter on record in Chicago, so here's one for the Canadian side:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...peg-s-winter-the-coldest-since-1898-1.2598530

"No Winnipegger alive has ever experienced the kind of winter we've just survived."
I suppose this is where Canadians are sent as a punishment?

(Sorry I couldn't find the EC link, so had to use the CBC.)


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 6, 2014)

As I have mentioned in a previous thread, the only thing Canada can send to the US is cold. And in return you send us Nor Easters.

A


----------



## begreen (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, that and good comedians.


----------



## bag of hammers (Apr 7, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> the only thing Canada can send to the US is cold



Our gifts to the US - bitter cold and Justin Bieber - it's a wonder they haven't nuked us yet...


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 7, 2014)

Hahaha. There is tons of Beliebers down there...


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 8, 2014)

from bastardy via twitter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hope it's sunny?!!


----------



## begreen (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't like the looks of that polar arctic anomaly.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 8, 2014)

begreen said:


> I don't like the looks of that polar arctic anomaly.


here's a look at current temp graph
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




goes back to 1958 at Danish met site.


----------



## granpajohn (Apr 8, 2014)

begreen said:


> I don't like the looks of that polar arctic anomaly.



(That's just a forecast...)

For a cool looking video of the actual winter by sat view, spin this NASA video..

edit again......
this is supposed to be a narrated version


last edit: OK I promise to stop now. I dumped the first link for the better looking narrative version.


----------

